# HD-Filme-Abspielprogramm



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. April 2010)

Nabend, ich hab noch eine Frage. Womit kann ich HD-Dateien z.b. mkv-dateien ruckelfrei abspielen???

Hab VLC Media Player getestet, damit Ruckeln mir die Filme aber viel zu sehr.
Gibt es ein Programm, mit denen man die Filme in 1080p ruckelfrei wiedergeben kann???

Ps: Denk mal es liegt nich an einer schwachen CPU, hab den q6600 auf 3,2GHz und 6Gb ram


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. April 2010)

bei MPC Home Cinema, hab ich keinen ton...


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem Windows Media Center? Hast du das mal versucht?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. April 2010)

Damit klappts nich. Media Center finde ich aber auch sehr umstädnlich, also würde ichg lieber ein Programm nehmen, wie VLC, nur halt ohne das nervende Ruckeln^^.


----------



## Opheliac (27. April 2010)

Kmplayer und Gom Player.
http://www.gomlab.com/eng/GMP_download.html
http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9853


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. April 2010)

Also KMPlayer is schon ganz okay.

Warum ruckeln HD Filme überhaupt, bzw. warum frisst die HD Wiedergabe so viel CPU-Leistung??


----------



## feivel (27. April 2010)

vlc player unterstützt ja bald videobeschleunigung der grafikkarten..damit dürfte dein ruckeln auch gegessen sein 
etwas geduld und du kannst den guten alten vlc behalten.


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2010)

VLC ist bei HD nicht zu gebrauchen.

Media Player Classic Home Cinema ist einer der besten, dazu umbedingt ffdshow isntallieren.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. April 2010)

zoom player funktioniert auch sehr gut


----------



## Traubibaer (29. April 2010)

An Deiner Hardware kann es nicht liegen. Ich spiele HD-Videos mit einer Onboardgrafik und einem Ernergiespar-Athlon-Zweikerner. Und selbst diese CPU dreht dabei nur Däumchen.

Das Ruckeln könnte durch alles mögliche verursacht werden. Bei der Ursache sollte erst einmal die Aktualität aller Treiber (insbesondere Graka) geprüft werden. Lade Dir zusätzlich das K-Lite-Codecpack herunter. Dort ist auch der hier schon vorgeschlagene Media Player Classic enthalten.  Ich fahre damit seit Jahren ganz gut.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

Kodec Pakete sind immer schlecht...


----------



## hempsmoker (29. April 2010)

Also was viele gegen den VLC haben verstehe ich nicht. Bis jetzt hat der jeglichen HD-Film von mir anstandslos abgespielt, egal ob der film 4 oder 18GB groß war. Ich benutz den seit Jahren und hab nie Probleme.


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

Die Beschleunigung mithilfe von Nvidia Karten ist beim Media Player Classic besser, deswegen nimm ich den immer beim Laptop, beim normalen PC ist es egal, da ich da nen Phenom 945 und ne 5770 hab...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (2. Mai 2010)

Gibt es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit dieses nervige Ruckeln abzustellen??

Egal, ob VLC, KMPlayer oder Home Cinema, das Ruckeln hört nicht auf...

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Codeks die helfen könnten?


----------



## feivel (2. Mai 2010)

VLC media player - Download - CHIP Online

man könnt ja der neuen Version mal eine Chance geben


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2010)

Ich frag mich, wieso viele immer nur auf Chip oder so verlinken - wenn dann gleich die Herstellerseite, sofern man weiß, von welchem Hersteller das Programm ist. 

VLC media player for Windows


----------



## feivel (2. Mai 2010)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil..weil die vorabversion die auf chip verlinkt ist, nicht auf der herstellerseite auf deinem link zu finden ist *grrrr*


----------



## yello7676 (2. Mai 2010)

ich bin mit dem VLC Player sehr zufrieden FullHD filme haben noch nie geruckelt.... und meine Cpu hat max. 12% und GPU 19% Last


----------



## püschi (3. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh auch nicht was beim VLC-Player nicht klappen sollte.
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Hardware bzw. falschen Treibern?!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Mai 2010)

Hab mal Grafiktreiber aktualisiert und die neuste Version von VLC installiert.

Endlich ist das Ruckeln weg
Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Hast du auch einen MKV Codec installiert?
Mach das mal, dann ruckeln die Filme unter dem VLC Player auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Mai 2010)

Hier mal eine Anleitung:



> How to play 720p/1080p MKV&DivX without videolag and subtitles by Tim2k:
> 
> 1. Deinstall all kinds of shitty codecpacks from your system, they are useless and ruin everything. If u want to play exotic codecs, just use VLC-Player from videolan.org, it has inbuild videodecoders but not allways the highest performance&quality.
> 2. Copy "mplayerc.exe" to your Programfolder under "C:\" and START IT and close it (important!).
> ...


Natürlich kann oder besser sollte man ruhig die aktuellen Versionen der jeweiligen Programme nehmen. Falls erforderlich kann auch AC3-Filter installiert werden.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Mai 2010)

Birgt der MKV-Codec irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2010)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Mai 2010)

MKV bzw. Matroska ist kein Codec sondern ein Container. In so einen Container kannman dann Video- und Audio-Daten reinpacken, in allen möglichen Formaten (verschiedene Codecs).
Das können für Video dann z.B. DivX, XviD, H.264, mpeg usw. sein. Der Container ist dafür verantwortlich, die codierten Video- und Audio-Daten zu verpacken, zu synchronisieren und solche Extras wie Kapitelanwahl, Untertitel, verschiedene Audio- und Video-Spuren zusammenzufügen und dem Mediaplayer zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Matroska ist ein sehr guter Container, da er extrem vielfältig ist, man kann sogut wie jeden Codec reinpacken und zig Extrafunktionen nutzen.

Nur mal so zum Verständnis...


----------



## Iceananas (7. Mai 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Warum ruckeln HD Filme überhaupt, bzw. warum frisst die HD Wiedergabe so viel CPU-Leistung??




Das kommt auf den Filter bzw. Decoder an.

Ich benutze KMP und MPC Home Cinema x64, MPC ist ein tick effizienter, da läuft selbst 1080P auf einem 1,4 Ghz Singlecore. KMP hat leicht besseres Bild, verbraucht dementsprechend aber etwas mehr Resourcen.
Aber auf nem Quadcore sollte es kein Unterschied machen.

den VLC kannst du gleich in die Tonne schieben, das Teil ist schon länger nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.

Kein Ton ist ein Indiz für fehlender Codec, eventuell mal KLite nachinstallieren.


----------

